# PRP for Spouse



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi All,

I have SA id and my wife has relative VISA and we married for 3 years.

I want to apply PRP for my wife but i looked at the vfs site and spouse prp must married for 5 years. my daughter also have PRP now.

Can you kindly advise on which category i can apply PR for my wife.

Can apply for Relative PR??

Please kindly advise.

Kind Regards,


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have SA id and my wife has relative VISA and we married for 3 years.
> 
> ...


If you have been living with your wife for over 5 years (including before marriage) then you meet the 5 year requirement.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

terryZW said:


> If you have been living with your wife for over 5 years (including before marriage) then you meet the 5 year requirement.


Thanks so much for the kind response.

I am lived with her when i am in overseas i moved to SA in 2012 and we married in 2015.

But we were in the relation since 2010.

My wife only moved to SA in 2015 july.

In my case can i apply for the PRP?

Please kindly advise which category can i apply

Thanks so much for the kind response.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

SA_ZAR said:


> Thanks so much for the kind response.
> 
> I am lived with her when i am in overseas i moved to SA in 2012 and we married in 2015.
> 
> ...



Can you guys please kindly advise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

SA_ZAR said:


> Thanks so much for the kind response.
> 
> I am lived with her when i am in overseas i moved to SA in 2012 and we married in 2015.
> 
> ...


You have to prove that your relationship has existed since 2010, which shouldn't be too hard. You'll need to attach any old photographs, kids' birth certificates if applicable, lease agreements, affidavits from friends/family confirming your relationship, etc from when you lived together including outside SA up until now. 

A main part of your application proving you have shared financial responsibility such as joint accounts, lease agreements, etc. 

You need to complete this affidavit Part B of this affidavit when you submit your PRP, assuming your wife is on a TRV and you submitted Part A when she applied for that.

Affidavit: https://www.suedafrika.org/downloads/DHA-1712A.pdf

You can contact me directly if you need any assistance.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

terryZW said:


> You have to prove that your relationship has existed since 2010, which shouldn't be too hard. You'll need to attach any old photographs, kids' birth certificates if applicable, lease agreements, affidavits from friends/family confirming your relationship, etc from when you lived together including outside SA up until now.
> 
> A main part of your application proving you have shared financial responsibility such as joint accounts, lease agreements, etc.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late was in overseas and back to SA last week.

Thank you so much for the kind response.

I will contact you much appreciated


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

In you circumstance they will consider the date of the marriage certificate. That is 2015 regardless on when you first started to stay together. They will therefore reject the PRP application.


----------

